# Opinions on 2007 Jamis Commuter 3.0



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

My sister has decided she wants a bike for running errands and maybe some commuting. This will be her first bike in a while and I think her goal is to eliminate some driving and get some extra exercise in the process. And she's on a budget. I found this Jamis on sale online

http://bicyclebananas.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=BB&Product_Code=Jamis_07_Commuter3

Anybody know much about it? Especially that nexus hub? 

Any other suggestions in this price range? I'm also going to look on craig's list.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a very good price for a commuter with an 8-speed Nexus hub. Shimano makes, or made, two Nexus 8-speed hubs - the regular one and the premium "Red Band." I have a Breezer with a Red Band 8-speed hub. I can't tell which one is on the Jamis.

The Red Band is supposedly more efficient (less drag) than the standard Nexus, but I don't have a link to support that. An internal hub bike is heavier and a bit less efficient than a derailleur bike, but I like it as a get-on-it-and-go city bike. I think the bigger issue is what you'll be riding that bike on. I don't like to climb steep hills on mine... but it's great for a 4.5 mile commute through the soggy months. I switch back to my fixie for fun summer commuting.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

For that price it looks great on paper.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Someone told me that the red band Nexus hubs were off-road rated. I, too, can't verify this.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it's a perfect bike for her. That nexus hub will keep things nice and simple- no need to worry about efficiency if it's an errands bike. 

Once that suspension seatpost dies (and it will) replace it with a rigid one - or do it from the get-go. IME they're more trouble than they're worth.
Maybe a chain guard/case would be a good idea so she wont have to roll up pants/wear pant clips etc.


----------

